# Stock Stall??



## biffman14 (Oct 28, 2004)

Does anyone know what the stok stall is on the 2004 A4?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I think it's 1800.....


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

biffman14 said:


> Does anyone know what the stok stall is on the 2004 A4?


what soes stall mean? i would think like a plane and the engine cuts out. what will make it stall


----------



## 05 goatman (Sep 13, 2005)

lol :cheers


----------



## 05 goatman (Sep 13, 2005)

my 05 a4 only holds tires from spinning til around 1500 rpm


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

It's around 1800-2000 anything over 2000 and the tires start spinning and they won't stop until you let off the gas :willy:


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

Actually......you will NEVER reach the actual stall speed by holding the brake.

Torque converters are widely misunderstood and even harder to explain how they work and what they do. Most stock stalls are @ 1800 which is why the beginner converter (2800 stall with a 1.8 STR) is such a great gain. But if you really want to feel like you just got rear-ended at 150mph, get yourself a 4400 stall with a 3.0 STR (stall torque ratio). hehe, that sum-bish will show you what makes an automatic so great!


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

hey mike...if you realy want to get technicial...the cam has alot to do wth the actual stall... and get a vigilanty converter...i have tried a FEW and like that one the best :cheers


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

you prefer a vig over a yank thruster pro? for just starting out, sure go with the vig but if your really serious, like GTODEALER with his 15,000,000hp ride, then you want a yank, if not a Coan.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

well...in order to go fast, you have to hook up... eventually...lol.. :cheers


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

bah, GoodYear Slick, 28x10 with VHT. something will give, but it wont be traction!

arty:


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

:agree been there done that...break something,beef it up, go back to the strip, break someting else!!! can go on for {what seem like}ever !!!..BIG slicks are the most expensive mod you can bolt on a stock car !!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

same problem I had with my 97 camaro, 98 camaro, 94 camaro, 95 vette, then I bought a cavalier to try and recoup the money I had lost racing.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

i think we have hi jacked this tread??? anyway, no more street strip !!.. have a street car, and get a rail..... :cheers


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

yes, we hijacked like Jesse James did to trains......... oops.

rails are cool, and suicidal, but fun as hell !!!


----------

